# Some guys have all the luck!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I enjoy all of the bucking the odds videos, but this one is just amazing.


----------



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

All I can say is you guys are standing in tall cotton


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Wish Eastern Coyotes were that friendly, AWESOME


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

Hell yea!! Some aewsome action there!!


----------

